# enrollment and lyme disease



## gobelin (5 Jul 2012)

Hi,

just finished my first round of enrollment to join as a pilot (interview, medical, vision, blood test) and I was diagnosed with lyme disease. Has anyone out there dealt with this and any idea on if this can be a show stopper for me?

Thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Jul 2012)

gobelin said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> just finished my first round of enrollment to join as a pilot (interview, medical, vision, blood test) and I was diagnosed with lyme disease. Has anyone out there dealt with this and any idea on if this can be a show stopper for me?
> 
> Thanks!



Talk to the Med staff.


----------



## gobelin (5 Jul 2012)

I did, and I also sent them an extra medical report, but I haven't heard back and I was just curious as to if anyone else had been through this (or something similar).

Thanks!


----------



## seawolf (5 Jul 2012)

my understanding (limited to wiki lookup) lyme disease can be cured by a simple run of antibiotics if caught early enough. 

Are you currently taking antibiotics?


----------



## gobelin (5 Jul 2012)

Yes, I've been on antibiotics for almost four weeks now. I'm just not sure how early we caught it though, so I'm not sure what the med staff will say of that.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jul 2012)

gobelin said:
			
		

> so I'm not sure what the med staff will say of that.



You're not going to find out here.


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

gobelin said:
			
		

> Yes, I've been on antibiotics for almost four weeks now. I'm just not sure how early we caught it though, so I'm not sure what the med staff will say of that.



Count yourself lucky. Until recently, quite a few jurisdictions in Canada didn't even believe that Lyme disease could be found outside the US.

Also count yourself lucky that they may have caught it early. A coworker has a son who came down with it two years ago, and it has been a major ordeal ever since.


----------



## Nemo888 (5 Jul 2012)

Catch it early and 20$ of antibiotics will cure you. I had it in 2008 an blew it off with 10 days of Doxy IIRC.  I think that has been upped to 14 days now.

If you've had it for some time you need serious medical intervention IMO. The spirochete that causes it is in a similar class to syphilis. If left untreated it can cross into your cerebrospinal fluid. That means your joints and brain are now effected.  Then a different class of antibiotics is needed that can cross that barrier. Old treatment modality was IV antibiotics. The spirochete that causes Lyme can also go dormant. Coiling up and covering itself with debris from the cell wall of the infected cell.  Burn those bugs out at your first opportunity.


----------



## gobelin (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks all for the info. I'm determined to get rid of this bacteria and I think it's going well so far. We'll see with my Doc next week.

Also, I live in the U.S. and deer ticks are pretty common... unfortunately.

Thanks again.


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> If you've had it for some time you need serious medical intervention IMO. The spirochete that causes it is in a similar class to syphilis. If left untreated it can cross into your cerebrospinal fluid. That means your joints and brain are now effected.  Then a different class of antibiotics is needed that can cross that barrier. Old treatment modality was IV antibiotics. The spirochete that causes Lyme can also go dormant. Coiling up and covering itself with debris from the cell wall of the infected cell.  Burn those bugs out at your first opportunity.



That is the situation my coworker is going through.


----------

